# Can my voice recover?



## SofieLouise (May 23, 2012)

Hello 

I'm a 22 year old singer from Denmark (pardon if some of my english is incorrect) and my future goal is to get accepted at The Royal Danish Academy of Music as a classical singer. I've been singing from age 9 and has attended a special school in Copenhagen for future singers. I got accepted at age 9 in 3rd grade and graduated at age 16. I was a member of the schools girls choir and later on I got to sing in the national danish girls choir. 
I had weekly studies with my private teacher, and a was expected to become a great singer and attend the The Royal Danish Academy of Music at an early age. 
Unfortunately some things happened in my life that made me give up on singing for several years. I just recently a few months ago went back to singing again. My dream is back, and I have the time and space to study hard so I can attend the pre musical course that leads to attending the The Royal Danish Academy of Music. My voice has not been "used" in a classical singing way in about 5 years. I'm very out of shape, and I have been a cigarette addict for about 2 years. Now I've quit tobacco, and I'm going to get in better physical shape, but I'm wondering if it's to late now? I'm worried that my voice is to damaged and out of shape to ever become a classical singer/opera singer. It's my dream, and it gives me so much to have a goal that through all these years have been my passion, but I'm so nervous about it bacause I've "missed" some years where I could have been practicing so hard. I have about a year before the test, where I hopefully can get accepted at the music-course leading to the academy. If I get ind, there will be about 3 years where I study and learn everything I have to know about the upcoming test for the academy. 
Oh my, this is a really long story, sorry! 
But this leads to the question can my voice fully recover? 
I'm currently working with a new private singing teacher and I'm thinking about joining a choir if I have the time.

Hope to hear from you, and maybe some of you have suggestion to how I can take care of my voice.

- Sofie.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Sofie,

Glad you gave up the smoking ... it will possibly take several years to clear all the damage that was done to the vocal chords. I am a former smoker too, and it took several years to get rid of the 'buzziness' I heard in it. 

I think it's quite possible to get your voice back in shape, but you are going to need help - a vocal coach to help you achieve the professionalism that you need to have for the upcoming audition.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I sincerely hope you can recover your voice. I lost mine really bad and in a really stupid way once and never fully got it back the same. It happened by yelling too loudly at a sporting event and well,...yeah. I still might every now and then but I always remember and then stop myself.

_Go Heat!!!_


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Go Thunder! Sorry. Not a Heat fan.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been told over the years that voices mature late. So singers don't get mature voices until their late 20s. This means that you haven't lost any time. So no need to worry. Also you have more experience of life than someone who has only done singing study from age 9, a great benefit as you will not feel that you have missed out on anything that you didn't have time to do because you had to do singing practise.


----------

